# Replacing corner bead and patching



## handinovice (May 4, 2013)

New to this site and appreciate your help. From what I have read, cutting out and replacing this rusted corner bead seems like correct way to repair.
In photo, distance from window sill to top of mud opening is 4". Trust I should cut bead above 4" (or where there is no rust) and replace. After nailing new corner bead, I am concerned about adhesion of mud to drywall and bead. Am I on the right track with this repair? Appreciate your suggestions to aid in adhesion. I am a DIY novice in corner bead/mud techniques.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

The way you have planned will work and adhesion shouldn't be a problem. If you can, use hot mud for your first coat. It seems like it would almost be as easy to remove that whole stick of corner bead and replace with vinyl. Never have to worry about it rusting again.


----------



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

I would also address why its rusting. Was there a leak or something? I'd hate to see you replace it and then have to do it again later on.

Robyn


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

this window isn't over a bathtub or shower is it?


----------



## handinovice (May 4, 2013)

*replacing corner bead and patching*

To: DannyT
No it is not in the bathroom but in a bedroom. It's been an issue for a long time and I have periodically patched (i.e. twice in 10 years and the last time when new windows were installed (2009). Did not think to clean up rust when I patched. Having plantation shutters installed and want to be sure job is done correctly this time. I did check exterior irrigation system to be sure
no head was hitting the window. That's the only connection I can make as a cause for rust. Caulking used by new window installer is firm and in tact. Has been rusting for some time as corner bead is quite deteriorated.
Truly appreciate all responses. Love this site.


----------



## handinovice (May 4, 2013)

*replacing corner bead and patching*

To : ToolSeeker
Opened up plaster to expose corner bead. Inside rust measures 6.5 inches up from sill. Rust on face is only 2 inches up from sill. (see photos). Window opening is 62 inches high. Are you saying I will have a better job by replacing the whole strip? Seems like extra work but perhaps the continuous corner bead has its advantages. I was thinking of cutting out and just replacing 8 inches or so.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

You can just cut it out , but usually when you do it loosens up the whole piece and cracks the mud all the way up and sometimes this crack can be harder to make go and stay away than putting up a whole new piece. Try it and see what happens who knows maybe you can get lucky.


----------



## handinovice (May 4, 2013)

*replacing corner bead and patching*

To ToolSeeker:
You wrote: "cracks the mud all the way up". Haven't tried to pull it out yet, but a closer look at plaster on face of window frame shows periodic hairline cracks which I would not have noticed until you mentioned them. May or may not remove whole piece as plantation shutter framing will cover these hairline cracks and I was told that the shutter install was a "permanent" window treatment and not something you could remove easily without doing a lot of damage. Appreciate all of your help.


----------

